# IBS and laxatives question



## amaurybf (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've been diagnosed (self diagnosed, 2 colonoscopies ok) with IBS-D for about 12 years now. I am currently under amitriptyline and that helps me a bit for the cramps and D. However, it constipates me. My GI gave me laxatives such as Poly Karaya (it helps for the transit but it gives me terrible migraines), Normacol (terrible stomachaches), and Psyllia (headaches). Does anyone know why these kind of laxatives give me such a pain? My GI doesn't trust me bc he says they are not absorbed by the body...so I shouldn't have any side effects. Furthermore, I've read that people with bowel diseases (Crohn...) shouldn't use these laxatives. But why?

Thanks,


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi
so sorry you're having problems.

i'm not really familiar with those particular laxatives since but i googled them and it looks like poly karaya contains sucrose (saccharose) which can be a migraine trigger . i have chronic migraines, so i do know that.

one of the possible side effects listed for normacol is stomach aches.

don't agree with your GI since we're all different in how we react to meds and different people have different sensitivities and reactions to various meds and supplements.

hopefully someone else on here who is familiar with these laxatives can answer your questions.

hope you can find a laxative which works for you and does not cause bothersome side effects.


----------

